# DBSTalk Exclusive First Look: SWiM-16 Single Wire Multiswitch



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

[imghttp://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=14828][/IMG]

Are you the sort of person who just can't have enough receivers? DBSTalk.com is proud to present this exclusive first look at the next new piece in DIRECTV's technology arsenal: *The SWiM-16 Single Wire Multiswitch.*

If you need up to 16 tuners, you can now wire all of them with a single wire to each receiver without chaining smaller multiswitches. This should make for easier, less expensive installations.

I'd like to thank Doug Brott for this entertaining and informative look at the SWiM-16.

SWiM-16 First Look

Adobe Reader 9 or higher is required to view this document.

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I do not believe that the SWiM-16 is readily available at the moment, but it will be available soon. Unfortunately, I cannot be more specific than that.


----------



## james hyde (Nov 6, 2009)

i cant beleave that swm-16 is out!!!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

looks like it passes all 6 sat lines thru?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yupper


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Super sweet that is has 4 legacy ports for a 6x8!!

DirecTV is kinda like Apple. I just bought a SWM8 and now I feel lame for owning it because they just came out with something cooler.


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

Another great first look! Keep up the great work!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

nice job doug.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

houskamp said:


> looks like it passes all 6 sat lines thru?


That was my major beef with the SWiM 5/8. Now they can be trunked.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awesome, looks like a great unit.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

AWESOME!

I haven't even maxed out my SWM8 and I'm wishing I had one of these bad boys! 

~Alan


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I haven't even maxed out my SWM8 and I'm wishing I had one of these bad boys!
> 
> ~Alan


I haven't even hooked mine up yet!

Any ideas on price yet?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Alas, no word on availability or pricing yet.

Soon is all I can guess.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Alas, no word on availability or pricing yet.
> 
> Soon is all I can guess.


Thanks Tom!!!

SWM16 ODU anyone??? I just wired my new house with the single wire to the dish and I don't want to wire for four wires from the dish but I know I will if I HAVE to. But that's why I ask about an ODU. :grin:

But I am HAPPY to see the SWM16 and then there was that SWM32 at CES floor


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

webby_s said:


> Thanks Tom!!!
> 
> SWM16 ODU anyone??? I just wired my new house with the single wire to the dish and I don't want to wire for four wires from the dish but I know I will if I HAVE to. But that's why I ask about an ODU. :grin:
> 
> But I am HAPPY to see the SWM16 and then there was that SWM32 at CES floor


I wonder if you could use a 1x2 splitter for two 1x8s for a situation like this and just connect them to SWM1 through a PI. Do we know yet?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I wonder if you could use a 1x2 splitter for two 1x8s for a situation like this and just connect them to SWM1 through a PI. Do we know yet?


No. The SWiM LNB can only do 8 tuners. You could use a 1x100 splitter (if such a beast existed) but you would only still have 8 tuners.

I see no real reason why a LNB couldn't support 16 or even 32 tuners. A 16 tuner version would probably have 2 drops, while a 32 would go back to 4.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> I wonder if you could use a 1x2 splitter for two 1x8s for a situation like this and just connect them to SWM1 through a PI. Do we know yet?



Sorry just a little confused by your question. I have a SWM8 Outdoor Unit (ODU) or a SWMLine Dish (5 LNB to be specific) and obviously one wire comes off of that to the Power Inserter (like you have knowledge of) and then I have a 4 way splitter to 4 receivers (3 DVR's 1 STB) for a total of 7 tuners.

While I am not immediately needing the 9th or more tuner I can see I may need it when my kids are grown. I am just wondering if I could get that SWM16 ODU.

There is no way one can split the SWM ODU to a multiswitch or SWM8 or in this case a SWM16. They don't "talk" to a SWM Multiswitch (4 lines in) that I know of.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The SWM-8 had true legacy ports, and did not pass Ka Lo.

Since the SWM-16 can cascade, can the cascade ports do Ka Lo (D10/D11)?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sixto said:


> The SWM-8 had true legacy ports, and did not pass Ka Lo.
> 
> Since the SWM-16 can cascade, can the cascade ports do Ka Lo (D10/D10)?


Yes. They are truly switched ports, not legacy. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes. They are truly switched ports, not legacy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tough to see from the photo, do they call them "legacy"?

Edit: Just magnified the photo. Yep, "legacy".

May be better to call them cascade ports or some other cool name. I always thought legacy meant no Ka-Lo or the "old way".


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I meant if you stuck a new SWM-16 outside with a non SWM dish and sent only one wire inside. Inside would be a PI, then split into two, then split into 8 each.

I don't know. My SWM-8 lets me just run one line from outside then have an 8 output on the end of it in my connections area.

I guess what I am curious about is if all 16 tuners can be pulled from SWM1 port or 8 SWM1 and 8 from SWM2.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

They are called legacy 1-4 plus flex 1 and 2 (if I recall)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

matt1124 said:


> I guess what I am curious about is if all 16 tuners can be pulled from SWM1 port or 8 SWM1 and 8 from SWM2.


Looks like 8 tuners on each port.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I meant if you stuck a new SWM-16 outside with a non SWM dish and sent only one wire inside. Inside would be a PI, then split into two, then split into 8 each.
> 
> I don't know. My SWM-8 lets me just run one line from outside then have an 8 output on the end of it in my connections area.
> 
> I guess what I am curious about is if all 16 tuners can be pulled from SWM1 port or 8 SWM1 and 8 from SWM2.


No .. 8 tuners from SWiM 1 and 8 tuners from SWiM 2


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

*WANT.
*


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

barryb said:


> *WANT.
> *


That's nothing new, I told you this two months ago.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Currently I have 2 SWiM8's the 2PI's go into SWiM1 and then from the PI's to splitters. How would set up the SWiM 16 if 8 tuners come from SWiM1 and 8 from SWiM2? This will make installation of DECA so much easier for customers who need more than 8 tuners.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Sorry just a little confused by your question. I have a SWM8 Outdoor Unit (ODU) or a SWMLine Dish (5 LNB to be specific) and obviously one wire comes off of that to the Power Inserter (like you have knowledge of) and then I have a 4 way splitter to 4 receivers (3 DVR's 1 STB) for a total of 7 tuners.
> 
> While I am not immediately needing the 9th or more tuner I can see I may need it when my kids are grown. I am just wondering if I could get that SWM16 ODU.
> 
> There is no way one can split the SWM ODU to a multiswitch or SWM8 or in this case a SWM16. They don't "talk" to a SWM Multiswitch (4 lines in) that I know of.


There is no SWiM 16 ODU at this time (may or may not be in the future).


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

I could ditch the incoming splitters, the WB68 .... Very nice. Very nice indeed


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Nice work on the FIRST LOOK!!!*



webby_s said:


> But I am HAPPY to see the SWM16 and then there was that SWM32 at CES floor


Yes indeed....both the SWM16 and SWM32 units we saw at CES were surprisingly light weight...easy for installs. 


jsmartin99 said:


> This will make installation of DECA so much easier for customers who need more than 8 tuners.


Yes it will - and not just by accident.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Another quality product from a quality team, nice job folks!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have two SWM-8's and 11 tuners, currently. I would love one of these bad boys and a couple of DECAs. Where do I sign up?


----------



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wouldn't it be cool if you could use the SWiM-16 with the SWME4 to get up to 64 tuners. Complete overkill for houses, but for apartment complexs???? Anyway, I will most likely pull my SWME4 with 2 SWiM-8's and replace it with the SWiM-16. One question, I skimmed the PDF and may have missed it, does the SWiM-16 have a port for OTA to be diplexed in if you don't want to use DECA?

Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

RobertE said:


> There is no SWiM 16 ODU at this time (may or may not be in the future).


So you can't mount this unit outdoors? No use to me then, wires go east and west from my 16 multiswitch.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> So you can't mount this unit outdoors? No use to me then, wires go east and west from my 16 multiswitch.


He meant there is no SWM-16 LNB, only a SWM-16 external multiswitch. The SWM-16 can be mounted outdoors, but its power supply must be inside.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Is this for single customer or MDU or both?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't have that answer yet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> Is this for single customer or MDU or both?


Could be used in either situation .. There are certainly a number of customers at this site that could make use of a SWiM-16


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

This is exactly what I need to switch my set up. I have 2 tuners and this fits my bill perfectly.

A couple questions, if anyone knows, 

* I have 3 HR20's in my system. Do you need splitters at the DVR box to make both tuners work on the these DVR's?

* I assume the SWim technology elimiates the need for the B-band Converters. I am correct.

* Finally, does anyone know if DTV charges to switch from a legacy set with a 6 x 16 multiswitch to this set up, when the SWiM 16 becomes available.

Thanks to the DBSTalk team for another job very well done!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jep8821 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if you could use the SWiM-16 with the SWME4 to get up to 64 tuners. Complete overkill for houses, but for apartment complexs???? Anyway, I will most likely pull my SWME4 with 2 SWiM-8's and replace it with the SWiM-16. One question, I skimmed the PDF and may have missed it, does the SWiM-16 have a port for OTA to be diplexed in if you don't want to use DECA?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jason


There is no OTA port ...

*Inputs*

Sat 99/101 - 18v
Sat 99/101 - 13v
Sat 103/110/119 - 18v
Sat 103/110/119 - 13v
Flex Port 1
Flex Port 2
DC/Pwr

*Outputs*

SWiM 1/Pwr
SWiM 2
Legacy 1
Legacy 2
Legacy 3
Legacy 4
Flex1 Out
Flex2 Out


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Could be used in either situation .. There are certainly a number of customers at this site that could make use of a SWiM-16


This may be OT. Say it is used in an MDU. How would you isolate your DECA\MRV system from your neighbor if it is all going through the same SWM? Imagine the unified playlist on that! ("hey, honey, check this out! Someone's recorded 9 episodes of Milf's gone wild!"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HoosierBoy said:


> This is exactly what I need to switch my set up. I have 2 tuners and this fits my bill perfectly.
> 
> A couple questions, if anyone knows,
> 
> * I have 3 HR20's in my system. Do you need splitters at the DVR box to make both tuners work on the these DVR's?


You will only send one SWiM line into your HR20s .. This one line will support 2 tuners.



> * I assume the SWim technology elimiates the need for the B-band Converters. I am correct.


Yes, this is correct



> * Finally, does anyone know if DTV charges to switch from a legacy set with a 6 x 16 multiswitch to this set up, when the SWiM 16 becomes available.
> 
> Thanks to the DBSTalk team for another job very well done!


I'm pretty sure you will need to purchase the SWiM-16. What I don't know is if it will be available via retail or not.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> This may be OT. Say it is used in an MDU. How would you isolate your DECA\MRV system from your neighbor if it is all going through the same SWM? Imagine the unified playlist on that! ("hey, honey, check this out! Someone's recorded 9 episodes of Milf's gone wild!"


you would use a band stop filter at either the SWiM 1 or SWiM 2 ports and then continue the single line out to each of the two units. It would function as if it were two SWiM-8s with a single power supply.


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot Doug! Very helpful. Based on the info in threads, it does appear to be rather easy to install the SWiM-16. i will make sure I keep my eyes open for this in the retail market and through DTV.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Been thinking about this "legacy" thing, and it does make perfect sense.

Prior to the SWM-16, the legacy ports provided support for the older "legacy" non-H receivers. No support for Ka-Lo (D10/D11) or BBC's.

For the SWM-16, it appears that we now just need to tweak our interpretation of the term "legacy" to mean non-SWM or the "old way" as supported on the WB68 multi-switch.

Makes perfect sense.

Would just need to test BBC's on the SWM-16 to confirm, but it appears that it would work, and the SWM-16 can support 20 tuners (16 SWM, 4 non-SWM).


----------



## DF Wavelength (Apr 29, 2009)

When are they going to start making these new switches "Rack Mountable"?

I've tried every possible way to mount these awkward shaped switches into a headend. How hard is it to build a chassis that fits a standard 19" rack?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

This additional wiring diagram of two SWM-16s in cascade originally posted for installers last September should be helpful for illustrative purposes as well ...

http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10586183/SWiM16.pdf


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Will this attach to and pass information around the DECA cloud?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wisegoat said:


> Will this attach to and pass information around the DECA cloud?


It has an internal DECA bridge for passing its networking data between the two internal SWM-8 modules. So the same DECA information is available on both SWM #1 and #2 output lines.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

veryoldschool said:



> That's nothing new, I told you this two months ago.


I wanted it then too! 

Great First Look guys, as always.

I don't think most would know how much work it is to put together these First Looks. I commend all who take the time to do such a fantastic job.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Great first look!

I want one of these, I could add another DVR to each of my 4 locations without any additional wires!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> you would use a band stop filter at either the SWiM 1 or SWiM 2 ports and then continue the single line out to each of the two units. It would function as if it were two SWiM-8s with a single power supply.


Using SWiM 1 & 2 is one way.
If the two units had to share the same SWiM output, then bandstop filters would be mounted at the POE for each unit.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

So do you think a swm16 + DECA setup for a 7 receiver system for $200 will be doable? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hdhead said:


> So do you think a swm16 + DECA setup for a 7 receiver system for $200 will be doable? Or am I dreaming?


Hold that thought for a short time...


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> This additional wiring diagram of two SWM-16s in cascade originally posted for installers last September should be helpful for illustrative purposes as well ...
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/RepositoryFileDownloadServlet/10586183/SWiM16.pdf


Thanks for the diagram answered all my questions.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The key difference between the SWiM16 and the SWiM32 is that the 32 does not bridge the DECA clouds; it was purely designed for MDU environments.

I imagine there are "rack" arrangements for MDU installs, much like the SWiM8 had. I haven't seen any of them yet, so I'm not sure what form they will be in.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Great info. Thanks, guys.  I can see many of us wanting one of these. Much better than splitters and two multiswitches if you have nine or more tuners.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> The key difference between the SWiM16 and the SWiM32 is that the 32 does not bridge the DECA clouds; it was purely designed for MDU environments.
> 
> I imagine there are "rack" arrangements for MDU installs, much like the SWiM8 had. I haven't seen any of them yet, so I'm not sure what form they will be in.
> 
> ...


So you didn't read our CES report that had SWM16 and SWM32 photos, huh???? :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Would just need to test BBC's on the SWM-16 to confirm, but it appears that it would work, and the SWM-16 can support 20 tuners (16 SWM, 4 non-SWM).


Sounds like a challenge 

I know the Legacy ports support my monitor card. I'll swing the HR20-700 over to the legacy w/BBC and demonstrate that as well. It may be a few days before I get a chance to do that, though.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice first look!

I can't wait to get my hands one 2 of these.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DF Wavelength said:


> When are they going to start making these new switches "Rack Mountable"?
> 
> I've tried every possible way to mount these awkward shaped switches into a headend. How hard is it to build a chassis that fits a standard 19" rack?


Granted it would take a little extra work (and money) on your part, but it sure seems you could build something out of plywood that would work pretty well. Could probably fit in 1U, but definitely in 2U. Touch it up with a little paint and it'd even look pretty good.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Using SWiM 1 & 2 is one way.
> If the two units had to share the same SWiM output, then bandstop filters would be mounted at the POE for each unit.


really, there are dozens of different combinations .. all depends on your need. But yeah, if you split it down to 4 SWiM channels per unit, then a band stop at the entry point to each unit would be a good option.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> really, there are dozens of different combinations .. all depends on your need. But yeah, if you split it down to 4 SWiM channels per unit, then a band stop at the entry point to each unit would be a good option.


Not to get too picky here, but the number of SWiM channels really has nothing to do with this.
One unit could have 6 and the other 2, or four units could have 2 each, or....  :lol:


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Looking at the pictures for "SWiM and Power Ports", I see SWM2, DC/PWR, and SWM1/PWR. What is the DC/PWR port for? Can it cascade the power to another SWiM device?



Happy Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not to get too picky here, but the number of SWiM channels really has nothing to do with this.
> One unit could have 6 and the other 2, or four units could have 2 each, or....  :lol:


Which is why there are dozens of combinations


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Groundhog45 said:


> Looking at the pictures for "SWiM and Power Ports", I see SWM2, DC/PWR, and SWM1/PWR. What is the DC/PWR port for? Can it cascade the power to another SWiM device?
> 
> Happy Groundhog Day!!!


I believe the power port is so that the SWiM ports can be dedicated to receivers only. It's an input, not an output as far as I can tell. so each SWiM will need it's own power source.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I believe the power port is so that the SWiM ports can be dedicated to receivers only. It's an input, not an output as far as I can tell. so each SWiM will need it's own power source.


I did confirm (at CES with the Entropic folks) that the SWM32 has multiple power supplies required to feed it, so that might be something pertinent to the SWM16 as well, perhaps as an option?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Then there's the SWM32, for MDUs...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170784


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I did confirm (at CES with the Entropic folks) that the SWM32 has multiple power supplies required to feed it, so that might be something pertinent to the SWM16 as well, perhaps as an option?


Good point .. I'll get a definitive answer.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Groundhog45 said:


> Looking at the pictures for "SWiM and Power Ports", I see SWM2, DC/PWR, and SWM1/PWR. What is the DC/PWR port for? Can it cascade the power to another SWiM device?
> 
> Happy Groundhog Day!!!





Doug Brott said:


> I believe the power port is so that the SWiM ports can be dedicated to receivers only. It's an input, not an output as far as I can tell. so each SWiM will need it's own power source.


Or perhaps powering the SWM-16 has two options. Either the 29 vdc supply may be fed to the "SWM1/PWR" input when the SWM-16 and thus its PI are mounted indoors and a local AC supply is nearby. This has the advantage of keeping the SWM output lines free to only supply satellite signals to the receivers.

On the the other hand you may power the SWM-16 with an inline PI placed on SWM output line two. This option would be almost a must for outdoor mountings of the SWM-16 since the PI must be indoors for weather protection.

Just a thought, but seems a quite logical explanation if I do say so myself


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> seems you could build something out of plywood that would work pretty well.


Far be it from me......but I commend this to you:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2229474#post2229474


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Question re this: from what I'm reading, it supports networking via coax. Would it then follow that provided that if any one receiver connected via this was connected to the internet, then all would be?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice but my SWM 8 seems like its all I need right now with 3 DVRs and one receiver.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MadMac said:


> Question re this: from what I'm reading, it supports networking via coax. Would it then follow that provided that if any one receiver connected via this was connected to the internet, then all would be?


You have to use something called a DECA - Directv Ethernet Coaxial Adapter. See the DECA thread in the HD DVR forum for all the details.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

MadMac said:


> Question re this: from what I'm reading, it supports networking via coax. Would it then follow that provided that if any one receiver connected via this was connected to the internet, then all would be?


Yes, the idea is to connect one of the DECA adapters to your home network (which presumably is connected to the Internet), and essentially "diplex" your network into the coax network, where the DECA adapters at each receiver "diplex" the network back out. Of course, newer receivers such as the up-coming HR24 will have DECA compatibility built-in and won't need the adapter at the receiver.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

An SWM16 with a WB68 extended from it would serve me perfectly when I have all my receivers active. Right now I'm one SWM channel short of what I need - but I've got 3 DVRs shut off at the moment. If I fire everything up, I can use 15 SWM channels plus 4 legacy channels/outputs.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> Yes, the idea is to connect one of the DECA adapters to your home network (which presumably is connected to the Internet), and essentially "diplex" your network into the coax network, where the DECA adapters at each receiver "diplex" the network back out. Of course, newer receivers such as the up-coming HR24 will have DECA compatibility built-in and won't need the adapter at the receiver.


That's the kind of thought process I had. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So you didn't read our CES report that had SWM16 and SWM32 photos, huh???? :lol:


I did. Where's the picture of the racks?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> I did. Where's the picture of the racks?


Careful what you wish for .... this is a family forum after all!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> I did. Where's the picture of the racks?





dmurphy said:


> Careful what you wish for .... this is a family forum after all!


Time to leave well enough alone. 

Back to the SWM16....

The unit itself was actually only slightly heavier (not much at all) than a SWM8...and constructed with what looked to be the same external shell/case.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The unit itself was actually only slightly heavier (not much at all) than a SWM8...and constructed with what looked to be the same external shell/case.


Any dimensions?

I have an existing weather resistant box outside I use for a cleaner installation, and would like to simply "recycle" it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Any dimensions?
> 
> I have an existing weather resistant box outside I use for a cleaner installation, and would like to simply "recycle" it.


That's included in the FAQ section right within the First Look document itself....

*Q: How big is the SWiM-16?
A: The SWiM-16 is physically only slightly larger than the SWiM-8. The dimensions of the SWiM-16 are roughly: 8¼" x 6¼" x 1½"*


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's included in the FAQ section right within the First Look document itself....
> 
> *Q: How big is the SWiM-16?
> A: The SWiM-16 is physically only slightly larger than the SWiM-8. The dimensions of the SWiM-16 are roughly: 8¼" x 6¼" x 1½"*


Ah yes.

Bueno...thanks!


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I assume that I can just reuse my SWM-8 PI?

Will they make a SWS-8, too?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> I assume that I can just reuse my SWM-8 PI?
> 
> Will they make a SWS-8, too?


The SWS-8 has been out since the very first SWiMs hit the field.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

RobertE said:


> The SWS-8 has been out since the very first SWiMs hit the field.


Cool...only saw the 4s on Solid Signal. (later found the 8s w/Google)

...and the PI question?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Cool...only saw the 4s on Solid Signal. (later found the 8s w/Google)
> 
> ...and the PI question?


Don't know about the PI.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Don't know about the PI.


I don't know why it wouldn't work, if you terminate the output, both are 29 volts.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dave29 said:


> I don't know why it wouldn't work, if you terminate the output, both are 29 volts.


It "may work", but voltage isn't the whole equation.
[hint: amperage rating]


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It "may work", but voltage isn't the whole equation.
> [hint: amperage rating]


Didn't even think about that. :sure:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Super sweet that is has 4 legacy ports for a 6x8!!


That was definelty my beef with the previous units...
But in my case I have a WB616 



matt1124 said:


> DirecTV is kinda like Apple. I just bought a SWM8 and now I feel lame for owning it because they just came out with something cooler.


So long as you're not talking about the iPad...
That'd be like DirecTV adding Dish's TV2 option hahahaha.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Could be used in either situation .. There are certainly a number of customers at this site that could make use of a SWiM-16


Yep..one of my HR's is downgraded to single tuner operation. When I move, I'm demanding one of these!


----------



## mhammett (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope these 16 tuner switches mean we'll be getting boxes that support more than 2 tuners per box.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mhammett said:


> I hope these 16 tuner switches mean we'll be getting boxes that support more than 2 tuners per box.


Apparently a 5-tuner box was seen @ CES2010 .. You can find it in the following report from your fellow DBSTalk'rs.

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/ces2010/CES2010Report.pdf


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

I've had enough problems with my 6x8 switch working half the time


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sparky Scott said:


> I've had enough problems with my 6x8 switch working half the time


I have had absolutely no problems with a 6x8 working for years now, since they first became available. You might have a bad connection between the dish and the multiswitch, or a bad switch. Try troubleshooting the problem.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Using SWiM 1 & 2 is one way.
> If the two units had to share the same SWiM output, then bandstop filters would be mounted at the POE for each unit.


For a single household with a SMW16 and MRV via DECA, where both SWiM1and SWiM2 cross connections in the switch allow for a single cloud, is a bandstop filter (SWM filter) used, and if so, where would it be attached in the chain?


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

*Too.Cool.*
Can't wait to see these in the field. I think [with the advent of something like an HMC-30] that this piece of equipment will be pretty commonplace. Two drops from the SWiM16, one to each HMC-30, 8 Tuners/piece? I can dream can't I?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> For a single household with a SMW16 and MRV via DECA, where both SWiM1and SWiM2 cross connections in the switch allow for a single cloud, is a bandstop filter (SWM filter) used, and if so, where would it be attached in the chain?


The SWiM16 and all other SWiMs [maybe not the SWiM32] that have the green sticker/label, don't need the bandstop filter. Those without the green sticker, haven't been updated for DECA use and will require the filter. These can only use one SWiM output and the filter would go anywhere between the SWiM and the first splitter.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

....and to think I had one of these puppies in my hands at CES, and repectfully returned it to the booth staff....

Maybe if I work out a bit more on my sprinting...next year at CES....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The SWiM filters are also used on D12 & R16 & H20 inputs since those STBs do not support DECA at all.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Are the filters required with SL3-SWM and SL5-SWM integrated LNBs?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tkrandall said:


> Are the filters required with SL3-SWM and SL5-SWM integrated LNBs?


Depends. Green sticker = no BSFs needed. Any other then they are.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Depends. Green sticker = no BSFs needed. Any other then they are.


Ick, that's a lot of LNB's. I can't wait for those repeat service calls. How about you RobertE?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> *Too.Cool.*
> Can't wait to see these in the field. I think [with the advent of something like an HMC-30] that this piece of equipment will be pretty commonplace. Two drops from the SWiM16, one to each HMC-30, 8 Tuners/piece? I can dream can't I?


This is kind of what I'm hoping they do with the HMC30 also. If they only need one HMC30 they just use a SWM LNB, need 2 of them and they get a SWM-16.

I could even see them doing something like $20/month HMC lease fee that would take the place of the DVR, and MRV fee and would allow you to use 4 of the 8 tuners. If you want/need more than 4 tuners you can pay an additional $5/month to turn on each additional tuner. You would only be able to use as many RVU clients as you have available tuners. So if you only pay the standard $20/month you can have 8 RVU clients in your house, but you could only use 4 of them at any moment in time (any others would get an error screen telling you to call and add more tuners).

Of course this is just an idea in my head. No clue what D* will end up doing.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Ick, that's a lot of LNB's. I can't wait for those repeat service calls. How about you RobertE?


No biggie. You'd just place the BSF between the first splitter and the LNB. You'd be their installing the decas & receivers anyway.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

RobertE said:


> That was my major beef with the SWiM 5/8. Now they can be trunked.


Trunked? (Sorry, could not resist)


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

seriously, the SWM 16 looks like a very nice and much needed unit.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

The quicker they get theses things out, the better.


----------

